# Kontak 6.7.1 and Cubase 12.0.40: constant crashes.



## Henu (Aug 16, 2022)

Hey folks, I'm not usually helpless with these things, but now I have to admit that I have absolutely no idea what to do.

I upgraded to C12 (Win 10 Pro, 64-bit) a month ago and the amount of crashes has been completely ridiculous compared to C11. 

Checking out the dumps, Windbg points to Kontakt in 95% of all the crashes. It's been really bad, but my last culprit was today. I've been working with LASS3 for half a day until Cubase suddendly crashed, and opening the project crashes it instantly at the point when it's loading Kontakt instances. Even trying to import a LASS- contained Kontakt track into a new project just crashes Cubase instantly. I downgraded Cubase back to 12.0.30 without help, then back to 12.0.40, then reinstalled, thrashed preferences....and still no help. Reinstalled Kontakt, nothing.

LASS has the same engines as MSS, one MSS user told in the Audiobro forums that Kontakt 6.7.1 causes major issues, but 6.6.1 works normally. I can't try it out because I can't even get my hands on the 6.6.1 installer to try that out.

I'd really appecriate some help, as I'm in the middle of a project and even though I'd have to start again from scratch with another string library, clearly the problem persists (just not as bad) with every time I use Kontakt in Cubase. I'm attaching today's crashdumps here if anyone could point out something I haven't noticed, as I'm not really an expert decyphering those.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Aug 16, 2022)

Hi @Henu,

In the past when I have had Kontakt crashes, I was able to follow these steps to get them to go away:



https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/115004169849-KONTAKT-Crashes



Hope it helps,
Marcus


----------



## Henu (Aug 16, 2022)

Thanks Marcus- but unfortunately none of the steps helped and the issue persists. :(


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Aug 16, 2022)

Bummer. This sounds very frustrating!


----------



## Nico5 (Aug 16, 2022)

Henu said:


> I can't try it out because I can't even get my hands on the 6.6.1 installer to try that out.


have you tried getting help in the Native Instruments Kontakt forum?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 16, 2022)

Do you get crashes when using standalone kontakt with the same LASS patches?

I've seen others fix their crashing issues by deleting this specific folder: 
c:\<your user>\AppData\Local\Native Instruments\Kontakt\Db\
But that's not typically when it's only one library causing it.

Annoyingly, Native Instruments only give access to Kontakt 5 legacy downloads, but I believe they can send you an older version of 6 if you get in touch with them and explain your problem.


----------



## Henu (Aug 17, 2022)

Yep, that's done already. Unfortunately the Kontakt forum didn't help me, but I think I may ask support for 6.6.1 if this another rollback I just did to C 12.30 doesn't help.


----------



## Henu (Aug 23, 2022)

Ditching 12.0.40 helped with the _enormous_ amount of Kontakt crashes, but revealed that also that even 12.0.30 is still incredibly unstable for me in general compared to Cubase 11. Which is quite weird, because I managed to survive the first two weeks using it surprisingly ok with only a couple of hiccups. 

After updating to 12.0.40, everything went straight to hell and is still kind of halway there since.

Since rolling back to 12.0.30 last week, I have been having roughly 50% hangs on exit and export (especially if the project has been long open), random "a serious problem has occured" popups and generally the whole software feels so shakey and unstable that I've been using Cubase 11 for tasks that demand any critical work. 

I'm trying to figure why, and the only thing that pops into my mind that I can see a Windows update installed about a day before my issues started. I wonder if that could be one possible reason....


----------



## Byrial (Aug 23, 2022)

Henu said:


> Ditching 12.0.40 helped with the _enormous_ amount of Kontakt crashes, but revealed that also that even 12.0.30 is still incredibly unstable for me in general compared to Cubase 11. Which is quite weird, because I managed to survive the first two weeks using it surprisingly ok with only a couple of hiccups.
> 
> After updating to 12.0.40, everything went straight to hell and is still kind of halway there since.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I missed it, but did you troubleshoot your plugins? I had some stability issues on updating to c12 due to vsts that needed updating.

But you mention the win update too and in my experience it’s all very shaky these days. Sorry to hear one snuck in mid project. I’d restore to before that update for sure. I had to do a complete update of everything on my systems to get everything working with c12. From bios to graphics. The works. It went from how you describe it to stable again. But of course it all depends. 

With hopes for a speedy recovery.

M


----------

